# How I do Auto-message in Windows Live Messenger?



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello All,


How I do Auto-message in Windows Live Messenger?

I am so happy for register in this forums?

pls. accept me as new friend 

thank u


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

welcome to the forums.:up: 

not being a user of messenger myself. i have no idea. but you may find something useful from the msn blogs on messenger.

http://messengersays.spaces.live.com/


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

thank u my dear


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello All,

Any body help me ?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you mean Auto-Message?


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

Hello MMJ

I mean auto-message if u way (far ) from ur computer and someone send u message (instant message ) auto-message replay automatically 

Regard


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

No, I am pretty sure that is not possible.


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

No sir. this feature is possible 

my friend use that 

but this message is one time only .

Regard


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I am sorry I don't know then. Check this out: www.apatch.org


----------



## Mylo (Dec 20, 2006)

One add-on that adds auto-messages among many other options, is Messenger Plus! Live. Tip: Do not install the optional sponsor package.

For all sorts of Windows Live Messenger stuff I can highly recommend Mess with Messenger.


----------



## ComputerMike (Dec 20, 2006)

thnak u dear

but Messenger Plus Live but how work with auto-message option ?


----------

